# Merckx carbon wrapped chainstays



## Gripfer (Apr 22, 2002)

Can anyone explain this concept to me? How are they constructed? What is the claimed benefit? Thanks


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

They probably keep the chain from sawing through the paint on the chainstays when in the cobbles. Interesting Belgian take on it, but ride quality improvement is hooey.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Higher profits.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

They are stickers, IMHO. We got one in and all had a hardy laugh once we saw it. Guy bought it over the internet. The thing is, with carbon stays being so cheap why not just use the real thing?


----------



## Gripfer (Apr 22, 2002)

*Stickers!*

They do kind of look like stickers don't they? Looking closly it seems to be 1 (2?) layer of carbon fiber cloth wrapped around the chainstays. The leader has it only on the drive side. I assume the chain stays are scandium aluminum like the rest of the frame, but what effect would a wrapping have?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

My 04' Merckx Race has the carbon wrapped "sticker" BUT just aft of the "sticker"
I have several chips in the paint on the frame. I know the chain strikes it but WHY????????? HOW????????? Big bumps are my guess.

It kinda' ticks me off they didn't run the length it prevent this.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*How much extra do these stickers cost?*

Is it more than $12.99? <a href="http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=16462&Store=Bike" target="_blank">http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=16462&Store=Bike</a>


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I read somewhere...*

that their main function is to protect the stays in case the chain comes off, or something to that effect. I have a Team SC ane it is a very nice ride.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*I dont really know what it does but...*

It sure is a sweet ride!
No complaints here!

I think it might help take up some road shock.
It might also protect the chainstays from denting.
I have seen tubing on these newer (AL) bikes dent real easy down there.


----------

